# Hopeless.



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Just thought I would try writing a story... Well here it goes.



The chill of the winter air breezed through on the day that about 1,000 bettas were sent to America by a local breeder. Tossing and turning countless bettas wouldn’t even survive the journey. One special betta among the hundreds of them lied hopelessly on the bottom of his small cup. His name was Alexander, he had been one of the many bettas chosen to take the helpless journey to some place known has a “Petstore”. “Why,are we forced to take this never ending adventure to some place we don’t even know!” Alexander said with great anger. His voice only echoed among the many cups stacked high. With no reply to his answer Alexander lied at the bottom of his murky cup with no hope left.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ba da ba ba baa...I'm lovin' it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to find out what happens next!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks 
Suddenly a bright light flooded all over. He could SEE. Alexander swam furiously to the top of his cup. Thoughts ran all through out his head screaming, “Finally, I will have the life my mother and father hoped for me to have!” Some strange creature that he came to know as a “human” picked him up. Suddenly this unknown human moved him into a clean cup. Hope ran all through his body again. Then he got picked up and brought back into a dark box again. “NO PLEASE DON’T! PLEASE DON’T LEAVE ME IN HERE” He screamed over and over again wishing the humans could understand him. Still with some hope left he continued on his long trip.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Eeeeee! I want more!


----------



## LadyDrakul (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm loving it...


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw,thanks 
Alexander finally woke up, only to discover that he was still in this gloomy dark crate… that he might never make it out of alive. As he moaned in a tone filled with sorrow until betta caught his attention. “Brother, don’t be scared mother and father both knew we could make it on this journey.” Alexander couldn’t recognize the voice but he knew it must have been his sister Mitchy.”Mitchy I know father and mother knew we could make it on this journey. But we will never see eachother again… or mother and father. We might even die in this darkened waste land!” he said in a depressed sigh


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

MORE!!!

Just one thing though...bettas are shipped in tiny bags not cups....just thought I'd point that out


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> MORE!!!
> 
> Just one thing though...bettas are shipped in tiny bags not cups....just thought I'd point that out


 Ooh..xD Sorry I had no clue as I've never shipped or received a betta...Thank-you for pointing that out


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I have way too much time on my hand so I wrote more....xD Here it goes 

His sister no longer replied to him. Alexander began to think that he would surely die here, starving in a murky cup. *BARRANG* The sliding doors of the truck carrying all the bettas slammed opened. Alexander suddenly looked over to his sister Mitchy to show her they were finally saved. “MITCHY! MITCHY! Look we're SAFE! We will have a home again!” Alexander shouted swimming around in excitement. After a few moments there was still no response so he quickly turned. Only to see his sister lying at the bottom of her filthy murky cup with her lifeless body lying on the bottom.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww 
This is really good  Keep going!
And Mr. Vamp, I went to my pet store when they got new bettas in, and when they opened the boxes, the bettas were all in cups.  Though that was Petsmart, and they're not well praised for their betta care...

But yeah, I'm loving this. Keep on writing!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's weird. They might have put them in the cups so they can be put ont he shelf. IDK who would ship a fish in a cup


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I have absoutly no clue about shipping bettas so Idk...


Part 5.
Sorrow filled his face as he stared over at his sister. He sat motionless for only a moment until the human picked him up. Water swished and swayed almost like a hurricane as the human carried him into a strange building. Alexander cowered to the corner with fear flooding in through out his body.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

wow this is really good... can't wait to find out wat's next


----------



## LadyDrakul (Oct 6, 2010)

Sooo good....


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

*clap clap* nice very good!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw thanks  I'll most more in a little bit :]


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Great story. And I concur. The Betta i purchased at Petsmart came in a plastic cup with lid. Lid fits very tight on the cup and would have zero chance of spillage if it were to tip over during shipment. The Petsmart cup I have can definitely be used for transport.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

O....okay 



Alex looked straight down. He was in some sort of see through thing. Alexander barley had enough room to swim. He had thought he would be in a huge tank like the one he had grown up in. Alexander was stunned in disappointment for a few seconds until he realized the human creature sat the small cup he was confined in next to about 30 other male bettas. All the other bettas were motionless at the bottoms of their cups. They looked like their spirits had been crushed into a million pieces as they stared blankly at Alexander not even bothering to flare. “Yeah,only a few of those bettas make it ever. And if they do they get stuck in bowls for the rest of their lives.” Said the human who had brought him to this horrible place. “This is where,me and all my family will die.” Were the only thought that swept through Alexanders mind.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

scootshoot said:


> Great story. And I concur. The Betta i purchased at Petsmart came in a plastic cup with lid. Lid fits very tight on the cup and would have zero chance of spillage if it were to tip over during shipment. The Petsmart cup I have can definitely be used for transport.


 Bettas are placed in the cups to be sold at the store but they come in tiny bags with just enough water to keep them wet, not even covered.

Here's some pics:































Anyway keep up with the great story!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So cruel. :l

Nice story! Lovin' it!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah the HMs get big bags but VTs are just kept wet....uggg.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

dont they die! they don't even have enough space to move or even breath!! tat's so horrible


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There's enough air in the bag for a few days and enough water to keep them wet so most will make the trip. But the best way to ship them is in a larger bag with enough water to cover them.

Anyway I still look forward to reading this story!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats just sick. :-( I wish pet stores would come up with a better way to ship.


----------

